# NSW - NO TORCH = FINE



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

Had a freind that was pulled up in the river here on the south coast recently(middle of the day) by waterways, he was asked to show his safety gear but could not produce a torch, the officer then gave him a fine of $100 for his effort. He was told the rule changed back in January where every vessel has to carry a torch day & night this was a new one to me? :?


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

If he was in a kayak, then he should appeal it and the office who issued the fine should be taken off those duties until he learns what the laws are. If he was not in a kayak, then that would be completely correct.

here is a link to NSW Maritime rules for vessels: http://www.maritime.nsw.gov.au/sbh/safetyequip_tables.html


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

Thanks Yanka, he was in a small tinny, i checked that site & its all clear now


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah, also be aware the NSW PFD rules are about to change again.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

I was pulled up on the Hastings River earlier this year in my tinny for a safety check with the wife and kids on board.......was asked about the torch (which I knew nothing about) and he advised me that the laws had just changed and to get one next time I am near the hardware store. Checked over everything else and seemed happy.

Gave me a compliance sticker to put on my boat (so he knew if he saw me again that I had been checked in the last 12 months) and told me to enjoy the rest of my day!

Some of them are not bad blokes.......

Bart70


----------

